
If Barbara Corcoran Can Turn Off Her Phone At 6:30, So Can You--Here's How - larsj45
http://www.fastcompany.com/1830132/barbara-corcoran-shark-tank
======
sj4nz
'Corcoran also shares her number one power tool "which no one should have to
live without"--and it's not an app.'

Umm... what is her power-tool? I'm not watching a video when it could have
been mentioned in the text. This is why I read--videos cost time.

